# Fishing Tip #???? SAVE MONEY ON REPAIRS.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Before you take your boat/motor/trailer in for repair, make a list of the symptoms/problems. Write them down in logical order--If you can't write legibly, type them.

If you have an engine manual, mark the pages that pertain to the suspected problem. If there is something that might interfere with access to the suspected problem, remove it if possible. (Aux. motor or trolling motor)

The mechanics time costs you money. Making his job quicker and easier saves you money. Make sure you leave the keys for the engine. Hauling your boat into the service bay takes time. If the keys aren't in the boat, it is gonna cost you.

This is just simple stuff to save you money.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing with us these valuable tips. Will definitely keep this points in mind next time before sending it for repairing


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

captKen:

Thanks for your time and posting - valuable info here my friend.


----------

